

Proposed Terror Law: Australia's Entire Internet Monitored with One Warrant - mambodog
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140924/11254228624/proposed-terror-law-would-allow-australias-entire-internet-to-be-monitored-with-just-one-warrant.shtml

======
techdragon
Well fuck...

I make jokes about our current PM being Australia's George W. Bush, but this
comes along and it now looks like we're getting our own PATRIOT act to go with
our G.W. Bush and suddenly it's less funny.

